# Blood test results after 7 weeks on



## Gt500face (Oct 23, 2013)

So I suspected that I was suffering from high Estro, but it looks like the ai seems to be keeping my Estro in check. I'm pinning 750mg every week of private lab test e, and I ran a low dose of drol and dbol the first four weeks of my cycle. I'm looking for any feedback on my test results. 

Thanks,

Gt


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm far from being an expert at this stuff so I'm not going to comment much, but to me they look pretty good.  I've had much worse liver values before.  Yours are high, but only a little.  Did you take anything for you liver?  I've started taking NAC every day and my values are MUCH better now.

If you get another test on cycle, you can add a sensitive testosterone test to get an exact number rather than just >1500  Doc has a thread up about the details of what to order.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Your labs look pretty good man. 

High neutrophils is usually a sign of some sort of bacterial infection, a cold or sickness coming down, inflammation from training or other activity, etc. 

Your RBC and HCT look great. Your liver values are slightly elevated so I'd hop on some NAC at 1200-1800mg/day to bring those down. BUN and BUN/creatinine are high which is likely a dehydration. Issue or excess protein in your diet. Estradiol seems a little on the low side but if you're experiencing no symptoms of low E2 you're fine where you're at if you don't want to back off the AI dose slightly. 

Everything else looks great.


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 23, 2013)

I was taking organ shield for my liver while on the orals, but I'll definitely look into NAC. Also, I am just getting over a cold, so that might be the reason for the elevated neutrophilis levels. I was worried that the ai that I phrchased from GWP was fake, but I guess not. I bought some pharm Adex just in case.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 23, 2013)

What did you get?  I just ordered aromasin from GWP but haven't started using it yet.  What dosage are you running?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Never heard of organ shield but NAC is one of the most effective liver detoxifcants out there and has many many other benefits. You can find it in bulk powder form on amazon for pretty cheap.


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks OK...  E is low this is what is prob giving u ur sides


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 23, 2013)

Rumpy, I bought exemestane through GWP.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 23, 2013)

Same thing I just got, glad to know it's working.  What was your dose with the 750 of test?


----------



## DF (Oct 23, 2013)

I would have thought that your liver values would be a bit more elevated due to the dbol & drol in the first 4 weeks.


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 23, 2013)

12.5 ed of exemestane Rumpy.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 23, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Your labs look pretty good man.
> 
> High neutrophils is usually a sign of some sort of bacterial infection, a cold or sickness coming down, inflammation from training or other activity, etc.



In the case of AAS, its just the gear causing the WBC increase

Its the same reason AIDs patients use AAS-to increase white blood cells and T cell count

Your liver values are barely high..nothing to worry about so long as its temporary


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> In the case of AAS, its just the gear causing the WBC increase
> 
> Its the same reason AIDs patients use AAS-to increase white blood cells and T cell count
> 
> Your liver values are barely high..nothing to worry about so long as its temporary



Very true about WBC but OP also pointed out he was coming off a cold which also ramps up WBC production. I only recommended NAC to bring liver values down to mid range but you're right again,  they're not necessarily at dangerous levels and even if they were, more tests would be needed to determine liver function or damage since these two tests (AST/ALT) alone can be misleading. NAC has numerous other health benefits which is another reason I recommended it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 23, 2013)

Agree with Doc and Hulk re: elevated liver values. I read a study (was conducted on marathon runners so I suppose you can debate the carry-over to powerlifting / BB) that liver enzymes can elevate and remain high for as long as 24 hours after strenuous activity. If you'd trained the day of your bloods (or the evening prior) this might be relevant.

All else looks good IMO. E2 is a bit low, as discussed perhaps back-off on your AI just a bit. 

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 23, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Very true about WBC but OP also pointed out he was coming off a cold which also ramps up WBC production. I only recommended NAC to bring liver values down to mid range but you're right again,  they're not necessarily at dangerous levels and even if they were, more tests would be needed to determine liver function or damage since these two tests (AST/ALT) alone can be misleading. NAC has numerous other health benefits which is another reason I recommended it.



Oh, I missed the battling a cold part :/ sorry!

I hate taking supplements besides a multi and b complex (clearly I'm not kidding about KISS in all aspects LOL) BUT

NAC does have efficacy, so I won't/can't knock you for recommending it

If it was milk thistle I would..especially since everyone doesn't realize the dosages required to actually benefit liver health


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Oh, I missed the battling a cold part :/ sorry!
> 
> I hate taking supplements besides a multi and b complex (clearly I'm not kidding about KISS in all aspects LOL) BUT
> 
> ...



The Day you see me recommending milk thistle is the day I want you check and see if someone's stolen my account hahaha


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Adrian2401 (Oct 24, 2013)

Wowsers! That's crazy


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 24, 2013)

Is this the nac you fellas talk about?

http://store.naturalnews.com/NAC-N-Acetyl-L-Cysteine--500-mg--90-Vegetarian-Capsules_p_386.html


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Is this the nac you fellas talk about?
> 
> http://store.naturalnews.com/NAC-N-Acetyl-L-Cysteine--500-mg--90-Vegetarian-Capsules_p_386.html



That's the one Hero Swole but this is the exact one I purchased. Cheaper and more flexible with the dosing since it's powder. Mix it in a drink, mix it with a shake, or just cap it yourself. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006HYLUV6

Edit* you get 495,500mg more for for $15. Lol. 

600-1200mg daily year round. 1200-1800mg on injectibles, and 1800-2400mg for orals. All daily.


----------

